# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم الصحة والطب  أسباب اوجاع الراس

## mohamed73

*   أسباب اوجاع الراس  جميعنا نعاني من الام الراس من فترة لاخرى، احيانا يكون بسيطا فنتحمله واحيانا يكون فظيعا ونكاد لا نستحمله فنلتجا الى حبوب تسكين الالام القوية منها والخفيفة دون ان ندرى ان هذة ايضا تضر صحتنا، اليكم من فرفش بعض الاعادات التي تدمر دماغنا وتفجره اوجاعا فتحايدوها..    عدم تناول وجبة الإفطار  الناس الذين لا يتناولون وجبة الإفطار سوف ينخفض معدل سكر الدم لديهم. هذا يقود إلى عدم وصول غذاء كاف لخلايا المخ مما يؤدي إلى انحلالها. الإفراط في تناول الأكل 
الأكل الزائد يسبب تصلب شرايين الدماغ، مما يؤدي إلى نقص في القوة الذهنية.  التدخين  يسبب التدخين انكماش خلايا المخ وربما يؤدي إلى مرض الزهايمر.  كثرة تناول السكريات كثرة تناول السكريات يعوق امتصاص الدماغ للبروتينات والغذاء، مما يسبب سوء تغذية الدماغ وربما يتعارض مع نمو المخ.  تلوث الهواء الدماغ هو اكبر مستهلك للأكسجين في أجسامنا، استنشاق هواء ملوث يقلل دعم الدماغ بالأكسجين مما يقلل كفاءة الدماغ.  الأرق (قلة النوم)  النوم يساعد الدماغ على الراحة، كثرة الأرق تزيد سرعة موت خلايا الدماغ.  تغطية الرأس أثناء النوم  النوم مع تغطية الرأس يزيد تركيز ثاني أكسيد الكربون ويقلل تركيز الأكسجين مما يؤدي إلى تأثيرات سلبية على الدماغ.  القيام بأعمال أثناء المرض العمل الشاق أو الدراسة أثناء المرض تقلل من فعالية الدماغ كما أنها تؤدي إلى تأثيرات سلبية عليه.   قلة تحفيز الدماغ على التفكير التفكير هو أفضل طريقة لتمرين الدماغ، قلة تحفيز الدماغ على التفكير تؤدي إلى تقلص أو تلف خلايا الدماغ.  ندرة الحديث مع الآخرين الحوار الفكري مع الآخرين يساعد على ترقية فعالية الدماغ*

----------

